# Jewel Alert!



## Mitica100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep... It's coming! Mint 1959 Nikon S3 with 50/1.4 and 135/3.5...


----------



## epp_b (Jun 4, 2009)

Is that the one I saw on eBay a few days ago?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet!!!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely !


----------



## fred0000 (Jun 4, 2009)

she's a jem, I want one of these now!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 5, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Is that the one I saw on eBay a few days ago?



Nope! It's from a collector. It's in serious mint condition, almost unused, with original caps, leather case and lens shades.


----------



## dinodan (Jun 5, 2009)

OMIGOD!!!!


----------



## McQueen278 (Jun 5, 2009)

!!!  I hope your first born wasn't too upset about going to live with a new family.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 5, 2009)

McQueen278 said:


> !!!  I hope your first born wasn't too upset about going to live with a new family.





Nah, no kids except 4 cats and maybe a dog (she's on her last leg and might have to be put down tomorrow). I 'talked' to them about the new arrival and they're ok as long as I use it on them first.


----------



## Battou (Jun 5, 2009)

And it came with my two favorite focal leingths.....nice :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 7, 2009)

It's here! And it's beyond description. I don't think there were more than 2 rolls of 35mm in this camera, ever. It's like the day it left the factory.

Both lenses are immaculate, with both lens caps and respective lens shades. The 135mm also came with its own, new-like leather case. The camera case is almost like new.

Oh boy! This is one good keeper...  Photos will come soon.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats on the camera!!!

Sorry about the dog though.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> Congrats on the camera!!!
> 
> Sorry about the dog though.



Actually the dog came back almost to her normal behavior after the medication given by our Vet. She is not expected to live more than 3 to 6 months and we'll squeeze in as much love as we can during this time.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 8, 2009)

So I dated the lenses (aww...  Hertz will have a good time replying to this, I know it!) and realized the 50/1.4 was made in 1953 and the 135/3.5 was made in 1956. Camera was made in late 1959 or early 1960.

The lenses are so beautiful and so new-like that I'm afraid to even look at them!


----------

